# Hop boil question



## beno1 (13/1/14)

ok so just wanting a bit of feedback on when to put the hop bag out of the boil
Eg a recipe calls for cascade 15min
Cascade 5 mins and cascade at flame out.
Now when you wack the last addition of hops in at flame out when is the best time to take the hop bag out? Before i start cooling the wort?


----------



## Screwtop (13/1/14)

beno1 said:


> ok so just wanting a bit of feedback on when to put the hop bag out of the boil Eg a recipe calls for cascade 15min Cascade 5 mins and cascade at flame out. Now when you wack the last addition of hops in at flame out when is the best time to take the hop bag out? Before i start cooling the wort?


After draining the kettle! If not using a bag, flame out hops would remain in the kettle until.......................................

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## beno1 (13/1/14)

Screwtop said:


> After draining the kettle! If not using a bag, flame out hops would remain in the kettle until.......................................
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



So best to leave the hop bag in ( wile cooling in the an ice bath in sink) until the wort is ready to be tipped in fermenter ?


----------



## manticle (13/1/14)

Just leave it.


----------



## JDW81 (13/1/14)

As above, leave the bag in, or don't bother with one at all. Most brewers I know (including myself) don't bother with a bag at all and just put the hops straight into the boiling wort. A good whirlpool and gravity in the fermenter will drop out most (if not all) of the hop matter.

JD


----------

